

Ridiculous Google Interview Questions - emrgx
http://www.impactinterview.com/2009/10/140-google-interview-questions/

======
chrisbennet
It from 2008 - before Google stopped asking those sorts of questions when they
determined that they were no good at predicting how the employee would
actually perform.

